# Grand Lake St. Marys Carp tourny



## Garyoutlaw77

Fished the Grand Lake St. Marys "Get the Carp outta here" tournament with a few friends this weekend - My Brother won big Fish of the event & a few others finnesheed in the money as well"
The Water looks better than last year (IMO) and had lots of quality sized Channel Catfish in the mix of several hundred Carp that came to the net this weekend.

The fishing was fantastic & all was great except for a park officer with no common scence ..
After chumming an area for 8 hours & cleaning the bank of litter,rocks and fallen limbs a park officer said this area was just made a beach this week and that we were not allowed to fish,kayak or have a sun shade here. Respectfualy I just aked to see *Any signe or posted rules *that said we could not fish on Windy Point but got a warning if we didn't go.
We tried to plead our case & explaine the cost of gas food chum camp site rentals ect ect & was part of the tournament but got only more hostility.


----------



## Salmonid

wow, nice job guys, do you have specs or pics of the big fish? Did you guys catch all those in the pic? sounds like quite a good time, 

Salmonid


----------



## Garyoutlaw77

Big Fish & a few Mirror Carp


----------



## Garyoutlaw77

My crew of 3 guys & 1 Wife had over 150 Carp & 25+ Catfish in 48 hours of fishing - Tournament Big Fish was 19.4 pounds
and they ran through 25 gallons of bait!


----------



## Garyoutlaw77

While fishing we had the pleasure of being interviewd by Ellen Bryan Miss Ohio 2011 & ONN. Being from Celina Ellen knew about the Lake's water quality issues & the value that Fishermen bring to the area.
She sure was a pretty face & was well informed 
This Lake comunity is working heard to restore GLSM to it's glory days & from what I saw locals catching was impressed with the Panfish and saw some respectable Saugeye as well.


----------



## fishndinty

That was a real bummer (getting chased away from our first spot). We set up in a new location afterward and it took about 12 hours after chumming for the fish to really get going in the area. I am a total newb to carping, but ended up with a total of 30 carp and probably a dozen channel cats over the two day event, including a 13.2 lb carp that won second largest fish of day two of the tourney (a 50$ prize!)

It really is a shame that the weekend got started with that guy being such a tool.


----------



## AEFISHING

You would think the warden would've been happy that you guys were doing so well and let you stay. Glad you still did very well. Congrats.


----------

